

Send an email to the future with time machiner - edw519
http://www.timemachiner.com/

======
andr
What would be really cool is if you could make it send an email when something
happens. Few examples:

\- Let me know when the weather forecast for Boston is above 18* C (so I could
plan a picnic for tomorrow, for example)

\- Notify me when the next episode of my show is on/next time my team is
playing

\- Notify me next time Paul Oakenfold is playing in Boston (which may be far
away, but I sure don't want to miss it)

\- Let me know when the USD/GBP exchange rate drops under 2 GBP for 1 USD
(again, far, far way:) )

I know each one of those would require extra programming, but that would be a
VERY cool service. You could set up some kind of platform, so people can write
their own conditions/event checks.

Plus, amassing all that interest data could be quite valuable if, for example,
I'm Paul Oakenfold's agent.

~~~
andr
More:

\- Notify me when this movie comes out in theatres/on DVD.

\- Notify me when somebody mentions me on Hacker News :)

\- etc., etc., etc.

------
dfranke
Why can't I send them to the past? It seems like a really obvious and useful
feature. And isn't it supposed to be spelled timemachinr?

------
jcdreads
Nice! Dave Winer used to run one of these at <http://www.mailtothefuture.com/>
but shut it down because the idea only "sort of worked". Here's hoping it
sticks better this time.

------
brianmckenzie
Just sent myself a future-mail telling myself to go to the driving range this
weekend. I hope it works, because I'm totally gonna forget otherwise.

------
icky
The reply messages take too long to get back...

------
ivank
I'll write my review of this on Dec 31 2030.

------
ambition
I could see this as a handy web service.

------
nazgulnarsil
"send a message back if you can"

------
edw519
I sent myself an email tomorrow. I'll let you know how it works out.

~~~
edw519
It worked. Received my email at 6:02 a.m. Pacific Time. Now if only they could
add time of day to the request.

